# Health benefits of instant coffee?



## crankin (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been reading a fair amount lately about the potential health benefits of coffee as more studies are showing that it can be beneficial. But does anyone know if those benefits apply with instant coffee? In the mornings I sometimes don't have time to brew a pot of coffee and only want one quick cup anyways. I know that even if coffee does have antioxidants and such it would not make that big of a difference in overall health, but I'd just like to know if I can feel good about my cup of instant coffee in the morning.


----------



## Angie (Apr 22, 2007)

All I know is that the health benefits are more for those around me.  They could end up with serious health problems if I don't have my morning coffee!


----------



## amber (Apr 22, 2007)

I only drink instant decaf, so I guess I cannot help, except to say that I feel the 1 percent caffeine in my decaf.


----------



## Green Lady (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't know about the instant coffee but just don't overdo it.  A cup or so is okay, but not a pot.  Coffee is dehydrating so for every cup of coffee, drink a cup of purified water in addition to your daily water requirements.  If you get yourself dehydrated you can become quite ill.  There is nothing like a good glass of water (NOT tap H2O).  Add lemon for flavor.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd rather go without coffee than drink instant!


----------



## lulu (Apr 23, 2007)

TBH, in a stove top espresso maker for 1 cup, its not too long to make.  We fillit the night before, then in the morning light the ring underneath it....its not so much longer.  (That said, prepare to faint RK, I'm drinking instant....its a French supermarkets own and while I always say instant is a different drink, this is surprisingly coffeeish.....it might not have the "health" benefits, but it will keep me sane till I pick up some coffee later!)


----------



## csalt (Apr 23, 2007)

The caffeine content in brewed coffee is higher than in instant.

Coffee is a known stimulant. It would be better to have instant, preferably decaff instant.

For any IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome) sufferers..coffee is definitely not recommended, except for decaff.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 23, 2007)

crankin said:
			
		

> ... but I'd just like to know if I can feel good about my cup of instant coffee in the morning.


 
Well, if it keeps you from biting off the head of a spouse, offspring, co-worker or boss, and you don't bite the milkman or postal delivery person on the ankle on the way out the door in the morning .... hey, it's good!

If your cup of "instant 'jo" has the same "health" benefits as a cup of fresh brew depends on the roasting, extraction and filtration methods used during processing more than anything else. Of course, you're not going to be privy to that information - so trying to compare instant to fresh brew is not really possible.

So, enjoy your cup of instant Jo and don't worry about it! It may, or may not be, "as" healthy as fresh brewed - but it's not going to hurt you, and there is research that shows that just 1 cup is not as beneficial as several cups!

You might find this article on WebMD of some interest: Coffee - The New Health Food?


----------



## redkitty (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't worry about me LuLu, I knew you'd reply about your instant coffee...I was prepared!!!


----------



## lulu (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, i'm a real coffee fan really (would always choose real) but you know, its  weird.  Its my junk food I guess....any luck finding some good real coffee near you yet?


----------



## redkitty (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep letting my wonderful Dad ship me extra dark french roast from back home!  It makes him happy to send me care packages, so I don't tell him I can get dark roast coffee here!!


----------



## lulu (Apr 23, 2007)

What a sweet Dad!


----------



## evenstranger (Apr 23, 2007)

Reminds me of the old Johnny Carson line...

Between the instant coffee, the non-dairy creamer and the artificial sweetener... I'm probably safer eating the styrofoam cup.


----------

